# Re: Best PSN Account Region??



## jak3072 (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey ppl thanks for all the replies to my earlier thread. The next thing I would like to ask you guys is which region offers the best PSN deals? I have seen many ppl talking about creating USA account or Japan Account. Was wondering what you guys use?? 
(only for the ps3)


----------



## jak3072 (Apr 10, 2014)

Bump!!


----------



## Superayush (Apr 10, 2014)

I use india


----------



## jak3072 (Apr 10, 2014)

Have you noticed any difference in using different regions?


----------



## Superayush (Apr 10, 2014)

Idk I haven't used another region but as for deal I got a good deal of bf3 premium for around 1.5k during its initial launch


----------



## Innara (Apr 11, 2014)

I don't know if they have better deals, but the US store does have a few titles not there in the Indian store (which I believe uses the EU store). No idea about JPN store. You can always make both a US and IN account, but just be aware that if you get a US acc you either need a legit US credit card, US paypal or a prepaid US PSN store game cards (these are available online I think).


----------



## jak3072 (Apr 13, 2014)

Well this ends my plan of getting a us account. Back to Indian PS+


----------



## Gollum (Apr 17, 2014)

i have indian, euro, us ans jp accounts. aome of these have great deals sometimes.
you can buy the game from one account and play it on the other.
you can do this on ps3 and ps4 but not psvita 
games on psn india are the cheapest.
some games on psn jp are cheap but they are in japanese.


----------



## jak3072 (Apr 22, 2014)

Gollum said:


> i have indian, euro, us ans jp accounts. aome of these have great deals sometimes.
> you can buy the game from one account and play it on the other.
> you can do this on ps3 and ps4 but not psvita
> games on psn india are the cheapest.
> some games on psn jp are cheap but they are in japanese.




You mean no English language option? Even inside the game? And how did you manage all the different accounts? The guy above said you need the same region card..?


----------



## Gollum (Apr 22, 2014)

jak3072 said:


> You mean no English language option? Even inside the game? And how did you manage all the different accounts? The guy above said you need the same region card..?



what? region card?
All you need is a credit card to buy stuff.

I used a tutorial to create a japanese account as everything is in Kanji/japanese.
once the account is created the UI of the PS3 still remains as english and only the PSN is in Japanese.

for all other accounts you have it in english.

My primary gaming account is an euro account as at that time PSN did not have India as a country of residence lol
I make purchases with my indian account as games are a lot more cheaper for india.

US account is for flash sales and great christmas and easter deals


----------



## Innara (Apr 25, 2014)

Gollum, you were able to add an Indian credit card to your US account? I was having trouble cos the address on my card was not matching with the address on my US account. It might be you made these accounts back in the day when there were no such restrictions?

Jak, India uses Euro account as far as I know for what games are released so getting a Euro account is not helpful. Indian store prices are also probably cheaper.


----------



## jak3072 (Apr 25, 2014)

Innara said:


> Gollum, you were able to add an Indian credit card to your US account? I was having trouble cos the address on my card was not matching with the address on my US account. It might be you made these accounts back in the day when there were no such restrictions?
> 
> Jak, India uses Euro account as far as I know for what games are released so getting a Euro account is not helpful. Indian store prices are also probably cheaper.



I don't understand. India uses euro account. So I shouldn't make another euro account. 
INDIAN PSN ACCOUNT = EURO PSN ACCOUNT 
right?


----------



## Gollum (Apr 25, 2014)

jak3072 said:


> I don't understand. India uses euro account. So I shouldn't make another euro account.
> INDIAN PSN ACCOUNT = EURO PSN ACCOUNT
> right?



no india uses indian account
PSN is different for different countries
Some games get released for japan first and some get released for US first.
For india the release data is with europe. That is the only similarity.


----------



## jak3072 (Apr 25, 2014)

India gets the same IGC as Europe...


----------



## Gollum (Apr 25, 2014)

PS if you are worried about credit, you can add store credit with PSn cards that you can buy online either from Amazon or play-asia.com
you can use your normal credit card to get the PSN credit redeem code and use it with which ever account you need. be is Japanese or US. 

SOrry I forgot to mention this in my earlier post.


----------



## Innara (Apr 26, 2014)

Yes sorry that;s what I meant. Indian PSN gets same games as EU, so no use also getting EU acc also is what I was saying.
I use prepaid store credit (you can buy these cards online) to buy on US PSN cos otherwise I can't use my Indian credit card. This is what I was mentioning to the OP on my first post.


----------



## rohitsen (Feb 19, 2015)

There is no such problem arise during purchase PSN Card from USA Store. Recently I bought it from USA PSN Store name 4SaleUSA by using my Axis bank debit card then no one was problem occur during transaction.


----------



## 4saleUSA (Dec 20, 2017)

US and Japan store but i recommend the US store because  its in english unless if you can read japanese then japan store.


----------

